# cabinet door



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished gluing up my first cabinet door for a remodeling project in my bathroom. I think it will look a lot better than the dark stained oak laminate doors that are in there now. When I get the finish on the door, the flame pattern in the panel should show up well. 










This was my first attempt at a raised panel door.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Tim,

It looks really good, especially for a first time.

Just a suggestion, many here, including myself, would recommend staining before glue-up.

Mike


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello Tim

If you can make a door look that good for the first time you will have no problem be a successful woodworker. 

Great job, Bob


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Smart.


----------



## apexpred (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope my first attempt comes out that nice.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

mpbc48 said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> It looks really good, especially for a first time.
> 
> ...


Tim, what are the benefits of staining prior to assembly?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gareth,

At a minimum I would stain the panel before assembly. It is much easier to apply an even finish with the panel out of the frame and you won't have any possibility of seeing bare wood along the edges, which can happen during contraction of the wood or when viewed from an extreme angle.

On the rails and stiles, if you don't do a "perfect" job of glue cleanup, you won't get an even stain due to the glue residue partially blocking the woods cells anywhere the glue was on the wood.

Having done it both ways, I was much happier with the stain first results. It is less work also. ":^)

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Tim,
Nice job. Since your door is already together you can brush some of your stain mixture where the rails & stiles meet the center panel & use compressed air to help blow it into the joint. This can help minimize any bare wood showing due to movement of the center panel & seasonal change. Don't blow full force as you may get some stain blow back in the face. covering the blow gun with a rag will help with this.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job. Did you build your own template for the top rail or did oyu use a pre-built one?


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

jlord said:


> Hi Tim,
> Nice job. Since your door is already together you can brush some of your stain mixture where the rails & stiles meet the center panel & use compressed air to help blow it into the joint. This can help minimize any bare wood showing due to movement of the center panel & seasonal change. Don't blow full force as you may get some stain blow back in the face. covering the blow gun with a rag will help with this.


It doesn't look like it in the picture, but it actually is already stained. My wife and I wanted to lighten up the wood in the bathroom, so it is just stained with a light blush so the wood grain shows through. We did that in our living room and like the looks of it. 

I was working on the drawer fronts today. I got them all cut out and routed, stained and have a coat of polyurethane on them. I should have the drawers done in a couple more days.


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Nice job. Did you build your own template for the top rail or did oyu use a pre-built one?


I ended up buying a set of templates. I duplicated the ones that I used in baltic plywood. I hope to put the original ones up for sale on eBay to try to recover some of my expenses.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

Nice job on the door , why not just keep it on hand I have 5 sets plus the small Min.set for small doors can't have to many  they do come in handy..

===



bioprof said:


> I ended up buying a set of templates. I duplicated the ones that I used in baltic plywood. I hope to put the original ones up for sale on eBay to try to recover some of my expenses.


----------

